# ECU codes with C2 cams and JWT ECU



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey guys,

On a customer's car, I just installed JWT C2 cams, valve springs, retainers, and a JWT ECU with the C2/C3 program.

After starting the car, I get the two following codes from ECU:

95, 25, and 77, which are for the AAC valve circuit, crankshaft sensor, and rear O2 sensor.

I reset the ECU several times and the codes continue to reappear. The car has a test pipe with the rear O2 sensor still in place. Before this ECU went in, I never got an MIL for the rear O2 sensor. 

I had JWT disable the rear O2 sensor and now I get a code for the rear O2 sensor. I remember reading that JWT has not perfected the process of disabling the rear O2 sensor. 

My theory is that the car lopes so much to the point that the ECU thinks the car is misfiring and I am getting an MIL. Turning the idle adjustment screw on the AAC valve barely affects the idle speed at all anymore.

Can anyone comment or share info about this? Perhaps other have run into the same issues with the C series cams and JWT ECU.

By the way, this is a 1995 200SX, OBDII.

Thanks,


----------

